# The Moon



## Rathac (Sep 25, 2015)

Presently unnamed.
Oil on canvas (16" x 20").


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Very nice work Rathac. What are you saying it's unnamed...call it "The Moon" just like the thread.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This is great! Reminds me of those bitter cold, foggy winter nights, brrrrr!


----------



## Rathac (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for the likes and the kind comments. =)

I was going to think up something clever to name it, but yes... The Moon will do.^.^


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Quiet, powerful, as the moon itself. Great pic Rathac ^^


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

I really like it.


----------

